# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  I am looking for a Villa that sleeps 8 in Ocho Rios

## Ebonyfoxx07

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## roots

check this place
http://www.free-rentals.com/caribbea...lina-house.php

----------


## Reggae Roy

Silver Sands is about 1/2 way between Montego Bay and Ocho Rios. Love it there.

www.mysilversands.com

----------

